# fetchmail + virtual user on postifx

## n4than

Ciao a tutti , ho configurato un mail server usando postfix mysql courier-imap.

Utilizzo mysql per gestire gli indirizzi virtuali e mapparli con utenti del sistema.

Tutto funziona perfettamente quando invio / ricevo mail all'interno del sistema virtuale.

Per ogni utente ho settato una home /home/vmail/dominio/user/Maildir come casella postale.

Mi è sorta una domanda e spero che qualcuno di voi possa darmi un aiuto.

E' possibile far convergere nella stessa dir dell'utente virtuale /home/vmail/dominio/user/Maildir le caselle email esterne in moda da poter visualizzarle in seguito con imap?

Grazie

----------

## makoomba

se per casella email esterna intendi mailbox presso altro provider, la risposta è già nel titolo del topic: fetchmail

esempio di fetchmailrc

```
poll provider.it username "email@provider.it" password "password" is "utente@tuodominio.it"
```

----------

## n4than

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> se per casella email esterna intendi mailbox presso altro provider, la risposta è già nel titolo del topic: fetchmail
> 
> esempio di fetchmailrc
> 
> ```
> ...

 

perfetto, ma così fgacendo la posta la ritroverò dentro la directory /home/user/.maildir , directory in cui l'utente deve avere permessi di scrittura e deve esserne anche il proprietario altrimenti fetchmail nn andrà.

Diversa è la cosa per la posta locale , in per ogni utente virtuale sta definita una dir di spool di posta di questo tipo 

/home/vmail/dominiovirtuale.it/utentedeldominiovirtuale/Maildir 

ls -la /home/vmail/

total 4

drwx------  6 vmail vmail 208 May 11 10:47 .

drwxr-xr-x  4 root  root  128 May  4 17:19 ..

-rw-------  1 vmail vmail  58 May 11 10:46 .mailfilter

drwx------  3 vmail vmail  80 May  6 17:13 libero.it

drwx------  2 vmail vmail  88 May 11 10:48 mailfilters

drwx------  3 vmail vmail  80 May  9 09:08 tin.it

in cui attravero courier-imap e maildrop vengono inoltrate le mail spedite e ricevute utilizzando postfix in sistema locale configurato con virtual domain come nella guida 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml

e utilizzando mysql.

Quindi quando mi loggo con userdelmiosp@tin.it ad esempio, che trova un alias in nathan@local , courier-imap va a leggere nella dir /home/vmail/tin.it/userdemiosp/Maildir trovando ovviamente soltanto la posta inviata in locale.

Il vero utente nathan@local quando effettua un fetchmail -av si ritrova le mail dentro la sua home.

Ecco la mia domanda: come faccio a far convergere le emails degli account esterni pop3 come userdelmiosp@tin.it dentro /home/vmail/tin.it/userdelmiosp/Maildir ?

Spero di essere stato un pò + chiaro di prima  :Smile: 

Grazie per il feedback

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## makoomba

ho letto il post 3 volte e l'iter è più o meno questo:

 *Quote:*   

> ho capito
> 
> ho capito
> 
> eh ? allora non ho capito.

 

per cui ti pongo direttamente una domanda: se dall'interno della rete, spedisci una mail a userdelmiosp@tin.it, postfix la salva in /home/vmail/tin.it/userdelmiosp/Maildir ?

posta anche l'output di authenumerate.

----------

## n4than

ho cambiato un settaggio nel file /etc/postfix/main.cf relativo a 

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost, $mydomain 

e in questo modo le mail inviate in locale vengono salvate in /home/user/.maildir.

Anche gli account pop3 esterni vengono salvati nella stessa directory.

Da quello che ho capito , non si può ottenere che gli account pop3 utilizzati con fetchmail vengano salvati in una directory in cui l'utente non abbia i permessi di proprietario e di scrittura.

----------

## makoomba

fetchmail non salva direttamente sul fs ma si limita a reinviare quanto scaricato all'smtp locale (postfix nel tuo caso).

la maildir è quindi determinata dalla configurazione di postfix relativa all'utente specificato nel campo "is" di fetchmailrc 

```
.... is "user@dominio"
```

----------

## ThorOdino

set postmaster "postmaster"

set bouncemail

set no spambounce

set properties ""

set daemon 10

set logfile /var/log/fetchmail.log

poll pop.dovedevoscaricare.net

	proto pop3

	auth password

	user "mioutente@dominio"

	pass "passowrd123"

	smtphost localhost

	smtpname "indirizzo.di.posta.locale@quello.configurato.sul.tuo.pc"

	keep

in questo modo scarico dal pop esterno verso l'utente interno

Può essere utille?

----------

## makoomba

per meglio capire la tua conf, mi sarebbe più utile se riportassi quanto ti avevo chiesto prima:

- se dall'interno della rete, spedisci una mail a userdelmiosp@tin.it, postfix la salva in /home/vmail/tin.it/userdelmiosp/Maildir ?

- l'output di authenumerate.

----------

## n4than

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> per meglio capire la tua conf, mi sarebbe più utile se riportassi quanto ti avevo chiesto prima:
> 
> - se dall'interno della rete, spedisci una mail a userdelmiosp@tin.it, postfix la salva in /home/vmail/tin.it/userdelmiosp/Maildir ?
> 
> - l'output di authenumerate.

 

authenumerate 

g0dfather76@libero.it   1001    1001    /home/vmail     libero.it/g0dfather76/Maildir/

userdelmiosp@tin.it 1001    1001    /home/vmail     tin.it/userdelmiosp/Maildir/

postfix 207     207     /var/spool/postfix

smmsp   209     209     /var/spool/mqueue

portage 250     250     /var/tmp/portage

nobody  65534   65534   /

nathan      1000    100     /home/nathan/

cmd5checkpw     212     1       /dev/null

alias   200     200     /var/qmail/alias

qmaild  201     200     /var/qmail

qmaill  202     200     /var/qmail

qmailp  203     200     /var/qmail

qmailq  204     201     /var/qmail

qmailr  205     201     /var/qmail

qmails  206     201     /var/qmail

vmail   1001    1001    /home/vmail

Da quando ho settato in /etc/postfix/main.cf 

```

mydestination = $myhostname,  localhost, $mydomain

```

anche se 

```

alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf 

relocated_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-relocated.cf 

transport_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-transport.cf 

maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1

virtual_transport = maildrop

virtual_mailbox_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-domains.cf

virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

virtual_mailbox_base = /home/vmail

virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

virtual_uid_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-uid.cf

virtual_gid_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-gid.cf

```

i messaggi inviati a userdelmiosp@tin.it vengono ora salvati in /home/user/.Maildir e non in /home/vmail/tin.it/userdelmiosp/Maildir.

 :Shocked: 

----------

